# Very little vibration on this little guy



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, sIKE. This looks like a nice ROS. My Dewalt is still working but I am sure it is going to need replacing in the near term so I will keep this one in mind. And it gives me another excuse to wander through Tool World.


----------



## EricWrights (Jul 1, 2009)

At 2.2 Amps I would consider this a "finishing" sander. It doesn't have the grit of the other 3.0 Amp random orbital I use. The 8' flexible cord is very nice. Th sealed power switch is sometimes difficult to engage. The variable speed function probably will never be used other than max position. The dust collection filter is the best I've used. The big down side is the cost of repair parts. Bearings can not be purchased separately, you have to replace the whole armature at half the cost of the sander. Brushes have to be purchased as an assembly rather than a set which doubles that cost. This unit comes with a one year warranty vs others out there of lesser cost that have a three year to a lifetime warranty. The bottom line is, I do not think this product is of good value because I can not justify the purchased price. Unfortunately, I did not research the "parts" situation until after the purchase.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had the a similar model [same brand] for 1 year now and it is a little ripper,, it is more than a 'finishing' sander,, I use it in preference to the 6'' Metabo duo orbit I have,
Cost me AU$138.00 and well worth the purchase price,
I also use it for oil burnishing,


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck I am glad you are pleased with it.I had a similar one made by dewalt which heated up so much you couldn't hold it I got my money back .I'll never buy dewalt stuff again I've had alot of problems with it .I am a firm makita guy from now on.Alistair


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought this sander about 2 weeks ago. I am really impressed with the dust collection and 
the low noise level. I think it is great.

Tom


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes noise level is another positive for this guy. He seems to be about 1/3 less loud than the old PC.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I had mine for about 3 months ago. The most handy one among all my power sanders.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review sIKE…I am slowly becoming a true blue Bosch fan. I have all of their smaller cordless drills and drivers up to their 18 volt drill…and LOVE them all. I have to many sanders as it is….but when a few of them bite the dust….this will be the replacement.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

These are great little sanders. I work at Lowe's part time and I here nothing but good about this sander from the customers who have bought them. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

mine vibrates like crazy and wants to jerk around when it gets to grain moving another direction.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I have not had that issue. I have been using it for 6 months now and really really like it. I do on rare occasion wish it were not quite so tall. Very minor issue….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the good review


----------

